# Tivo SCREAM



## dwblessed (Jan 21, 2007)

Why does my Tivo make such a loud noise. It sounds like an airplane coming in to land. Then it stops but is really annoying when it makes this sound for long periods of time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's the fan. It comes on when the chip get's hot. Mine was really loud too. The one in the Roamio is silent so I'm not sure why the standalone one is so loud.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

dwblessed said:


> Why does my Tivo make such a loud noise. It sounds like an airplane coming in to land. Then it stops but is really annoying when it makes this sound for long periods of time.


The fan in the Stream is reallly little and so it has to spin fast to make up for its size. Transcoding is hard work and makes a lot of heat. If it is sitting on things that also put out heat, you should move it. I put mine up on things to give it a little more breathing room, hoping for some extra airflow to combat the heat. edit to add: I placed it in my office, not in the living room.

That said, some people have gotten ones with noisier fans...

Here's a "teardown" that shows the guts. I enjoy how it says "giant fan". rofl! Not only is it *not* a large fan, its also not deep, with a large hub relative to the size of the blades.... So the blades have a very small surface area. Yucko! Looks like a 40mmx5mm fan, _maybe_ a 50mmx5mm.

http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1987


----------

